# when does tritren kick in



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I,m a noob to tren and i,m on my 4th jab of tri tren 150 ive been pining 1ml every 3 days my 2nd one i did 225mg (1-1/2 ml just to front load a bit thing is i stated 750mg TEST.E pw a good week b4 so my TEST has kicked in i can feel it mmmmmm lol my sex drive is well up there and motivation and stamina are coming on nice but when should i start feeling the TREN effects ive been profusly sweating whilst training but it has been warm sunny days it not necessarly a TREN side


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tritren is a mix of all there esters, Tren Acetate, Tren hex and Tren E if im not mistaken. so you kinda have fast slow and medium acting trens.

you will noticeable gains on them within a few weeks.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I've just finished tri tren and was really impresed with it mate. Strength gains for me were noticable within 1-2 weeks and from there was all good. No side effects except the night sweats which were really bad some nights.

Aswell as gaining some decent muscle my body fat has dropped from 11% to around 8/9% in just 8 week with 500cal over my maintainace level, eating clean with 2 20min cardio sessions per week.

Enjoy mate.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

2 of my friends have done tri tren and only running 2ml a week and started seeing result within a week and half. they run the course for 6-7 weeks.. very hard and solid gains brings the veins out.. and they dont diet either im thinking of doing it for my next course let me know how you get on


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

shane22 said:


> 2 of my friends have done tri tren and only running 2ml a week and started seeing result within a week and half. they run the course for 6-7 weeks.. very hard and solid gains brings the veins out.. and they dont diet either im thinking of doing it for my next course let me know how you get on


If you do mate id run some TEST along side it it is supossed to shut your natty test down hard so will kill your d*ck dead lol along with some other nastys im gonna upload some picks in a couple of months


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> If you do mate id run some TEST along side it it is supossed to shut your natty test down hard so will kill your d*ck dead lol along with some other nastys im gonna upload some picks in a couple of months


please dont upload pics of ur dead dick if thats what your implying hahahahaha


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Stick up some before/after photos mate, im running tri tren next cycle 1st time same as you, intersted to what effect it can have if diet is

in place.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I can vouch for tren shutting you down hard. This is the second time i have used tren and wasn't fully recovered from first time using it.

Even on 750mg of test i have a pretty low libido, only since finishing the tren and adding winny i feel like i'm getting some sex drive back.

Not sure if i will run tren again, shame really as i have no side effects apart from sweats and being shut down.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> I can vouch for tren shutting you down hard. This is the second time i have used tren and wasn't fully recovered from first time using it.
> 
> Even on 750mg of test i have a pretty low libido, only since finishing the tren and adding winny i feel like i'm getting some sex drive back.
> 
> Not sure if i will run tren again, shame really as i have no side effects apart from sweats and being shut down.


HCG on cycle? Or HCG in the last few weeks of your cycle mate? That will help your testes out, probably make you feel better.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tren rocks bro

tri tren you should start seing gains round wk 2


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

i love tren...shame it shuts ya dwn so much but. my girlfriend didnt like that my sex drive had gone, so i had to get rid of the problem,.......yep im free and single now and all trened up lol!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

dannymak said:


> i love tren...shame it shuts ya dwn so much but. my girlfriend didnt like that my sex drive had gone, so i had to get rid of the problem,.......yep im free and single now and all trened up lol!


Your sex drive went on tren? Did you run test in your cycle?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Cant wait untill my Tri-tren/test 400 cycle BRAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

yep, im running 800mg test400, prochem....thinking of uping it tho to 1000mg a week. try n kick it in abit.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Shreds said:


> HCG on cycle? Or HCG in the last few weeks of your cycle mate? That will help your testes out, probably make you feel better.


I always run hcg throughout the mate. Still shuts me down hard


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I think everyone uses too much tren , I started with half a mil twice a week ( tri tren 180 ) , loved it and upped it to 1ml twice a week , no great difference ! Back on original and its awesome, doesnt affect libido, but cuts me nice , keeps me lean even after I added dbol abd oxys to my test cycle. Will always include tren in all future cycles at some point ....


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

thecoms said:


> I think everyone uses too much tren , I started with half a mil twice a week ( tri tren 180 ) , loved it and upped it to 1ml twice a week , no great difference ! Back on original and its awesome, doesnt affect libido, but cuts me nice , keeps me lean even after I added dbol abd oxys to my test cycle. Will always include tren in all future cycles at some point ....


I disagree.

Have used low doses of tren e and had no benifits from it at all. No great stregth or decent gains. Upped this cycle to 180mg tri tren x 2.5-3ml per week and the gains were awesome.

Mabye it's person dependant but for me low dose doesn't hit the spot.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

shane22 said:


> please dont upload pics of ur dead dick if thats what your implying hahahahaha


haha Very funny shane should have worded that a bit different lol


----------

